

Ask HN: Have You Cut the Cord? - lookup

Want to know your opinions and experiences on cutting the cord.
======
2close4comfort
VERY happy, sports is quickly not the issue it was a couple of years ago even.
I can get most games streamed when I want to watch. So even with kids tv
factored in it is a wonderful choice for me. Although my kids are slightly put
off by commercials when the visit the grandparents house.

------
lookup
Saving ~ $1000 a month (w/ Sports and VPN). Could not be happier with the
choice. Word to the wise: buying the initial hardware is your biggest cost
factor here.

